# NEW MAJOR PROJECTS PDF



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Major Projects PDF has been updated!!

at least i have not seen some of the projects inside...

http://www.gis.gov.ae/en/downloads/pdfs/Major Projects.pdf


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

great !!!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

there is a new location for the zoo !
where is the water front ?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

still missing..
golden dome still there..
and the zoo is even bigger.
actually i expected it to be in dubailand.
maybe there will be another one.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

yes that what i mean i notcied the move
again not soon enough


----------

